# ALSA , xfce4, kde 3.2 e mplayer

## f0llia

Ho configurato ALSA e il suono sembra andare, sembra nel senso che se faccio un prova con aplay il suono si sente: 

```

Gentoo root # aplay /usr/kde/3.2/share/sounds/pop.wav

Playing WAVE '/usr/kde/3.2/share/sounds/pop.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Gentoo root #

```

Invece ne in xfce4 ne in kde sento suoni ( tipo all'avvio l'intro di kde non si sente)

Lo stesso usando mplayer..carica tutto e quando sta per partire il filmato mi dice che non carica il suono: 

```

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

```

Come posso risolvere questo fastidioso problema ?Last edited by f0llia on Fri Apr 09, 2004 12:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' che in kde e in xfce4 usi un sound server ed mplayer non e' impostato su quel output?

----------

## f0llia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' che in kde e in xfce4 usi un sound server ed mplayer non e' impostato su quel output?

 

SOno un po ignorante in materia..  :Embarassed:  mi puoi dire come controllare una cosa del genere ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vai in kde e dai un

```
$ ps xa | grep arts
```

oppure vai in kcontrol -> Sond & Multimedia -> Sound system e controlli se il check box Enable the Sound System e' attivo, se lo e' disattivalo.

----------

## f0llia

ecco: 

```

Gentoo / # ps xa | grep arts

 5908 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep arts

```

L'altro controllo su kde non lo posso fare perche sono da xfce4, uso prevalentemente questo.. Per verificare su xfce come posso fare ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Piu' che altro quei conandi erano per kde. Allora un xfce4 prova con

```
$ ps xa | grep es
```

e inoltre se dai un aplay da xfce4 senti qualcosa?

----------

## f0llia

Niente di che direi:

```

Gentoo / # ps xa | grep es

 5574 tty1     S      0:00 xfdesktop

 5982 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep es

Gentoo / #

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e inoltre se dai un aplay da xfce4 senti qualcosa?
> 
> 

 

Si quello che ho postato all'inizio l'ho provato da xfce4

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Si quello che ho postato all'inizio l'ho provato da xfce4

 

E quindi il problema sono le applicazioni, controlla che nelle preferenze di mplayer hai il sound output su alsa.

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Lo stesso usando mplayer..carica tutto e quando sta per partire il filmato mi dice che non carica il suono: 
> 
> ```
> 
> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
> ...

 

Hai provato ad avviare con:

```

$mplayer -ao alsa9 filmato.avi

```

 :Question: 

----------

## f0llia

```

ao=alsa

```

A questo ti riferisci ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma dovrebbe essere

```
ao=alsa9
```

----------

## f0llia

MOD: facciamo dei quote un po' piu' umani. fedeliallallinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai provato ad avviare con:
> 
> ```
> 
> $mplayer -ao alsa9 filmato.avi
> ...

 

Cosi funge! Come posso sistemare perche usi gli stessi paramentri con gmplayer ??

----------

## f0llia

Ecco  :Smile:  tnx all  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ecco  tnx all 

 

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo.

----------

## f0llia

Gia che ci siamo  :Smile:  come faccio per fa in modo che il video sia esteso a tutto lo schermo e non mi restino le abrre di xfce in alto ?

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Cosi funge! Come posso sistemare perche usi gli stessi paramentri con gmplayer ??

 

mplayer ha un file/directory di configurazione dove mettere i parametri come vo (video output) e ao (audio autput) ma su due piedi non ricordo il nome... se smanetti un poco lo trovi tu  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Ho riaperto perche non tutti i problemi si sono risolti! Ho sistemato mplayer, ma il suono in xfce4 e kde ancora non si sente! Come posso fare per questo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ho riaperto perche non tutti i problemi si sono risolti! Ho sistemato mplayer, ma il suono in xfce4 e kde ancora non si sente! Come posso fare per questo ?

 

In kde prova a disattivare il sound server come ti ho detto sopra.

----------

## f0llia

In KDE sono andato in Centro di controllo - Suono e 

ultimedia - Sistema sonoro . Qui ho disabilitato "Abilita il sistema sonoro" .

FAtto questo restato KDE ma i suoni non si sentono lostesso!! Che può essere ?

Per quanto riguarda xfce4 invece ? Come posso fare ?

----------

## f0llia

Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi per risolvere ? Non so piu che fare   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## f0llia

HO scoperto un'altra cosa..se mi loggo in kde come root non sento nessun suono, ma se mi loggo con un utente il suono si sente!..per xfce4 invece la cosa no cambia! HELP PLS   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> HO scoperto un'altra cosa..se mi loggo in kde come root non sento nessun suono, ma se mi loggo con un utente il suono si sente!..per xfce4 invece la cosa no cambia! HELP PLS  

 

E quindi dove e' il problema se si sente con l'utente normale?

----------

## f0llia

In KDE è ok, il problema resta in xfce4..mi piacerebbe se riuscissi a sentire qualcosa pure li!

----------

## f0llia

Non c'e davvero nessuno che sa dirmi come sistemare il suono in xfce4 ? Daii un ci credo ragazzi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrgamer

ahem.. xfce4 non ha un configuratore per il suono.. non usa sound server... non ha cazzate in mezzo  :Smile: 

questo vuol dire che se fai partire twm o xfce4 è la stessa cosa == non ti funziona l'audio!

io controllerei i permessi sui device del suono... non si sà mai...

----------

## MyZelF

Non è magari che, molto semplicemente, in kde kmix ti ripristina i valori del mixer e in xfce ti rimane muto? Hai controllato con alsamixer? Lanci alsasound all'avvio?

----------

## f0llia

il mixer tiene gli stesi valori sia in kde che in xfce4, alsasound dovrebbe partire al boot no ?

----------

## f0llia

che controlli posso fare ?

----------

## f0llia

Non avete idee ragazzi ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Non avete idee ragazzi ?  

 

Veramente non mi é chiaro il problema... quali suoni non senti in XFCE?

Se avvii xmms o mpg123 la musica si sente?

Se apri una console e avvii amixer cosa dice?

----------

## f0llia

Con XMMS si che si sente la musica, non sento i suoni di sistema..vari bip in shell, musica iniziale ( se ne ha   :Embarassed:  ) ecc..

----------

